# INSEVIS  der Beschaffungsnot begegnen



## INSEVIS-Service (20 August 2021)

Hallo

wir können unsere Kunden weiter termintreu beliefern. 
Durch vorrausschauende Planung und Fertigung in Deutschland sind wir gut aufgestellt. 

Wir helfen Ihnen bei der Umstellung der TIA Panel-Projekte mit unserem neuen Visualisierungs-Converter mit Hilfe von TIA Openness.
Ist auch eine Möglichkeit alte TIA HMI Projekte zu migrieren auf unsre Panels oder Remote.

Die neue Visustage kann man kostenlos downloaden und testen.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (9 November 2021)

Hallo

wir sind weiterhin lieferfähig.

Was bei INSEVIS offensichtlich bislang ganz gut klappt, sorgt anderweitig für teils existenzbedrohende Lieferengpässe.

Wie lange wird die Beschaffung noch das beherrschende Thema sein? 

Aus unserer Sicht kann man für das komplette Jahr 2022 keine Besserung erwarten, im Gegenteil: Mehrfach- und Hamsterbestellungen werden die Lieferzeiten und Preise weiter erhöhen. Es erfordert schon ein gehöriges Maß unternehmerischer Verantwortung dazu, das Risiko eines überteuerten Lagerbestandes in Abwägung gegen Nichtlieferfähigkeit in Kauf nehmen und so bessere Chancen haben, seine Kunden verantwortungsvoll durch die Krise bringen zu können.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 November 2021)

INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> Aus unserer Sicht kann man für das komplette Jahr 2022 keine Besserung erwarten, im Gegenteil: Mehrfach- und Hamsterbestellungen werden die Lieferzeiten und Preise weiter erhöhen. Es erfordert schon ein gehöriges Maß unternehmerischer Verantwortung dazu, das Risiko eines überteuerten Lagerbestandes in Abwägung gegen Nichtlieferfähigkeit in Kauf nehmen und so bessere Chancen haben, seine Kunden verantwortungsvoll durch die Krise bringen zu können.


Und was ist nun der Kern der Aussage?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (9 November 2021)

Hallo 

Kern der Aussage:  Wenn man rechtzeitig seine Lieferwege / -mengen für die abzusehenden Engpässe disponiert, hat man 
weniger Probleme und muß keine überteuerten Angebote von Spekulanten nutzen.

Die KMU werden dann bei der Lieferzuteilung der Großen als letztes beliefert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 November 2021)

INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> Kern der Aussage: Wenn man rechtzeitig seine Lieferwege / -mengen für die abzusehenden Engpässe disponiert, hat man
> weniger Probleme und muß keine überteuerten Angebote von Spekulanten nutzen.


Danke für den wertvollen Hinweis


----------



## MFreiberger (3 August 2022)

Wie sieht denn die aktuelle Lieferfähigkeit bei Insevis aus?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (3 August 2022)

Hallo

unsere Bestandskunden bekommen ihre Geräte in 10-12 Wochen. 

Wir liefern gemäß unseren bestätigten Lieferterminen.


----------



## MFreiberger (3 August 2022)

danke


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 August 2022)

INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> unsere Bestandskunden bekommen ihre Geräte in 10-12 Wochen.


Puh.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (3 August 2022)

Hallo 

was meinst Du mit Puh ?

Puh , so schnell    oder

Puh,  so lange

Die 10-12 Wochen sind dem Auftragsaufkommen und der Fertigung geschuldet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 August 2022)

INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> was meinst Du mit Puh ?





INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> Puh, so lange


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (3 Januar 2023)

Hallo

allen ein frohes neues Jahr 2023.

nach wie vor ist INSEVIS auch 2023 lieferfähig. 

Auch für Migrationsprojekte von S7-300 die ab Okt. 2023 abgekündigt wird, können wir die CPU s mit Profibus oder Profinet und IO Baugruppen zu akzeptablen Preisen liefern.

Wir helfen bei der Auswahl der Baugruppen und Anpassung der S7 Programme auf INSEVIS Hardware. 

Die vorhandene Profibus/Profinet Konfiguration bleibt in Classic oder TIA unverändert.

Fragen ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Januar 2023)

INSEVIS-Service schrieb:


> Auch für Migrationsprojekte von S7-300 *die ab Okt. 2023 abgekündigt wird*


Diese Info ist falsch und irreführend.

Die Abkündigung ( bei Siemens PM490 genannt ) ist am 1.10.20*33*
Am genannten Termin 1.10.2022 kommt die *Ankündigung* zum Produktauslauf ( genannt PM400 )
Am 1.10.2025 kommt die Typstreichung ( PM410 ) und erst am 1.10.2033 die Abkündigung.



> *Ankündigung Produktauslauf (PM400)*
> Komponenten vor Erreichen des Meilensteins PM400 sind uneingeschränkt als Neuteil erhältlich.
> Ab Erreichen des PM400 werden die Komponenten jedoch aus der aktiven Vermarktung genommen,
> d.h. sie sind nicht mehr im Katalog aufgeführt.
> ...



Quellen:
Information über den Produktauslauf von S7-300 / ET 200M Komponenten
SIMATIC S7-300 - Bewährt und verfügbar bis 2033


----------



## Ing_Lupo (3 Januar 2023)

Meine Info:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Januar 2023)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Meine Info


Wie gesagt, das ist die Ankündigung zum Produktauslauf, keine Abkündigung. Siehe auch #13


----------



## rlw (4 Januar 2023)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das ist die Ankündigung zum Produktauslauf, keine Abkündigung. Siehe auch #13


Ab dem beginn des Produktauslaufs fallen dann die Rabatte in der MAll weg. Aber nicht für alle Kunden,
manchen Kunden werden eben doch bevorzugt. Sehe ich gerade für die Preise der ET200s.


----------

